# Way To Restart the ADSL Router



## yogesh1990 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey there ppl.....I have a 2 Mbps ADSL connection.....My ISP gives me unlimited downloading between 12 am and 8 am.......Thing is that ...My ISP says that I should reconnect to the ADSL server.....after 12 am and again reconnect to the server and do the same thing before 8 am once...or else he will charge me for Download....How do I do it automatically....I have a Netgear DG834G router...........Is there any way to restart the router @ a given time ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The way that springs to mind is using a timer on the power to interrupt the power momentarily to the router.


----------



## yogesh1990 (Dec 11, 2008)

johnwill said:


> The way that springs to mind is using a timer on the power to interrupt the power momentarily to the router.



I am actually trying it..........I have opened up an old Alarm clock ..Removed the alarm bell...I'm gonna fix it to the router ...But I dont think that is the solution.......are there any commands that can be given to the router ....?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Somethng like this would be less than $10 at any hardware store

http://www.energyfederation.org/consumer/default.php/cPath/39_417_136


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

simpswr said:


> Somethng like this would be less than $10 at any hardware store
> 
> http://www.energyfederation.org/consumer/default.php/cPath/39_417_136


That's what I was talking about.


----------



## yogesh1990 (Dec 11, 2008)

OK People....I have found a way to restart the router via the settings page...thing is .....I cant create shortcut to the link as I cant give the link right click ..The Reboot button is like the ones you see as "Sign In" in many sites say Yahoo! mail and all.....Any sugesstions as to how can I create the link?...........


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can automate almost anything with AutoIt.


----------



## yogesh1990 (Dec 11, 2008)

ray:
ray:
ray:


Wow...........What a Software.............Totally Awsome..............


----------



## yogesh1990 (Dec 11, 2008)

I more thing.......... 

I still can't get it worked in autoIt

is this statement correct 

Run("iexplore.exe","C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer")

cause when i run the script from the desktop this thing doesnt work until I manually open IE.

But whn i give this

Run("iexplore.exe")

and save the script in IE folder everything works totally perfect....


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try:

Run("C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe")


----------



## yogesh1990 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey man... Thanks a lot for that tip.. I know this is old n all now ... I am earning money for automating stuff using AutoIT ! Thanks


----------

